# FEMA USAR



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday, I assisted at a FEMA/USAR trainng and certification event. Although the event was a week long, my role was crew chief on a helicopter to assist in doing hot loads (engines running) and hot unloads. The helo portion included a standard safety briefing by the pilot (they used our highway patrol copter) and a briefing on the best way to load, hold the dog and dismount. Most dogs accepted it very well although a few were really nervous around the running copter.

I also got a tour of training etc that was being conducted. They had a number of stations set up ranging from; a tall tripod used to hoist the dog by a harness and rope, a distraction area where a live subject was hidden along with food, cadaver material etc along the way, a confined space training that was filled with smoke and dark as hades (we could watch through infared camera). All in all, it was a very informative trip for me, even if I did have to work a little. 

One particular bright spot for me, on the flight to the event we say a mature bald eagle hunting. The pilot even made a couple of circles just so we could watch him. What a beauty.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I am very envious of the bald eagle and helicopter-ride part. I love being in a helicopter best of all aircraft. 

The tripod part....... how tall? To hoist the dog where? Into the helicopter?

I'm having visualization problems.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool all around!
I did the helocopter thing with Thunder when he was 12 wks old. He thought that was the neatest toy he ever saw.
He's also done the tripod lift as a training prelude to rappelling out of a 40 ft tower. AWESOME! 
Living just a few miles from the confluence of the Missouri and the Mississippi rivers, We'll be seeing lots of Bald Eagles in another few months. 
I'm about 1 1/2 miles from the old Chain of Rocks bridge that spans the Mississippi. 
It's now a hiking and bicycle trail and a part of the old historic Route 66. 
Great spot for dog walking and eagle watching in Dec and Jan.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Way cool!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The tripodd was used as Bob described. It was perhaps 10 to 12 feet tall. It gave everyone the opportunity to put on a rapelling harness, hook the dog up, raise and lower them. 


DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> The tripodd was used as Bob described. It was perhaps 10 to 12 feet tall. It gave everyone the opportunity to put on a rapelling harness, hook the dog up, raise and lower them.
> 
> 
> DFrost


OK, now I am jealous about three parts of the event.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is the team I had belonged to. Somewhere in there is a pic of a dog in the tripod. 
Also pics of puppy Thunder sitting in the helocopter. 
http://www.moregionck9search-rescue.com/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> This is the team I had belonged to. Somewhere in there is a pic of a dog in the tripod.
> Also pics of puppy Thunder sitting in the helocopter.
> http://www.moregionck9search-rescue.com/


Click on Photo Album 7 (over on the left) for helicopter shots, and the main Photo Album for the tripod.

COOL pictures!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Although we FEMA handlers take our training very seriously, I have to admit its a really fun/great time (especially when there are fun "toys" involved).

The tripod is a neat thing. We've used it in the past too. I posted this photo of me and Riot being lowered off a bridge with it on this site before:









David - maybe I'll see you at the FEMA canine eval in TN in November??? I'll be there with my _*Labrador*_!  [/u]


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Perhaps so, do you know where it's going to be held? 

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't received my confirmation email for the test yet, but as soon as I do I'll know the exact location of the test.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David- as far as I know, the eval will be held in the Memphis area. I'll PM you when I get the official packet (which should be in the next few days) to let you know the exact location and the exact date (either Nov. 4th or 5th) that I'll be testing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's in the Memphis area, I think I know where it will be. Probably the same place the one I was referring to was held. It's actually on a friends farm. She has a rubble pile, and lots of area to set stuff up. I'll probably show up just to observe, unless they request a helo again. Then I"ll be crew chief for that.

DFrost


----------

